# Discoverd LAB color Sharpening, Never going back to traditional sharpening.



## RLPhoto (Mar 6, 2013)

http://photo.net/learn/digital-photography-workflow/advanced-photoshop-tutorials/sharpening-in-lab-color/

Fantastic Sharpening Technique! It doesn't ruin colors when sharpening! My new technique for extensive sharpening. I just had to share this.


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 6, 2013)

If you like that try this. I can show you a link to a tutorial if you are interested.

http://www.earthboundlight.com/phototips/photoshop-really-smart-sharpening.html?search=edge+mask&bool=and


----------



## RGF (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I have heard about LAB sharpening but knew very little about it.


----------



## funkboy (Mar 7, 2013)

Used to work in LAB all the time long ago before Lightroom came out. Also works great for noise reduction.

I believe Lightroom uses it internally for a bunch of stufff...


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> If you like that try this. I can show you a link to a tutorial if you are interested.
> 
> http://www.earthboundlight.com/phototips/photoshop-really-smart-sharpening.html?search=edge+mask&bool=and



thats exactly how lightroom works just hold alt as you use the masking slider 
LR is much much much quicker than PS


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 7, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> Thanks for posting this. Have you tested this technique against using unsharp mask on an RGB image? If so, what were the results?



With images that have a lot of color, LAB sharpening avoids a lot of blotchyness in sharpening that normal sharpening does. I would use this with photos that have deep colors and many details.


----------



## sama (Mar 7, 2013)

Gavin Hoey's tutorial explained 3 Ways to sharpen your RAW images with ACR and LR.

http://www.tipsquirrel.com/3-ways-to-sharpen-your-raw-images/


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 7, 2013)

sama said:


> Gavin Hoey's tutorial explained 3 Ways to sharpen your RAW images with ACR and LR.
> 
> http://www.tipsquirrel.com/3-ways-to-sharpen-your-raw-images/



I don't like how it sharpens the color detail as well, look at the extra banding in the blue next to the rock.


----------

